# HGH vs. GHB



## notbulking (Feb 24, 2017)

I've read about GHB's GH releasing uses so I've been curious about it. Has anyone here ever tried it and who has it? From what I understand it used to be popular in the 80's and 90's in the bodybuilding community. I've tried HGH before, it was OK. I'd prefer the more versatile possibilities of GHB.


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 24, 2017)

notbulking said:


> I've read about GHB's GH releasing uses so I've been curious about it. Has anyone here ever tried it and who has it? From what I understand it used to be popular in the 80's and 90's in the bodybuilding community. I've tried HGH before, it was OK. I'd prefer the more versatile possibilities of GHB.



Isn't GHB an date rape drug?????


----------



## notbulking (Feb 24, 2017)

oh a newbie!


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 24, 2017)

Are you not talking about gamma-Hydroxybutyric acid which Is considered liquid ex? And your the one posting in threads like a newb. Mr. I want to take test once every 2-4 weeks. SMH


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 24, 2017)

And as someone who was diagnosed with a growth hormone deficiency at a young age and took HGH for it every night until I turned 15. I'd say I'm pretty familiar with growth hormone. No I did not take secretagog though. I was on humatrope


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 24, 2017)

"Would googling a steroid show me if a steroid is domestic" -notbulking 

DROPS MIC


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 24, 2017)

CtrlAll said:


> "Would googling a steroid show me if a steroid is domestic" -notbulking
> 
> DROPS MIC



The greatest response ever lol. /End thread


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 24, 2017)

This guy must be so ugly that he wants to take GHB and have his right hand violate his anal cavity....Smart idea


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 19, 2017)

I know this thread is old but I was searching GH info and came across this. Yes it has turned into the date rape drug but i don't think thats what it was made for. I knew a guy that was playing football for westpoint that regularly took GHB for sleeping purposes. They wanted him big and the ****er was. He ate like a horse and trained like a freak. He said hew took it quite often so he could get more REM sleep. We all know rest and sleep is optimal for growth. Of course he was on gear and GH too but I digress. Seemed logical to me. I've knowingly tried GHB once years later and I can see how it would be used in this way. Within 60 secs I found it hard as **** to stay awake. I pulled thru it but I can also see how negatively it can be used. 
In all I'd say its prob a great supplement for the hardcore bodybuilder but like anything else, it's other negative uses will make this drug almost impossible to get regularly or safely.


----------

